
Flow Hive Honey on Tap Directly from Your Beehive - ph0rque
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/flow-hive-honey-on-tap-directly-from-your-beehive
======
lostsock
Already over funded at 305% after just 15 minutes. Pledges increasing at about
$1,000 / second.

Great work to the Flow guys on building the hype before the launch. It appears
the last minute change from Kickstarter to Indigogo didn't do any damage.

~~~
olympus
I find it amazing that there is over $1.3MM in demand (as of this writing,
there is $1.36MM pledged) for beehives/beehive accessories. Either I'm
misjudging the number of people who have backyard beehives or the PR machine
behind this deserves a case study in every marketing class in every college
worldwide.

